

Conde Nast Looking to Sell Reddit for $200 Million? - jeffepp
http://www.businessinsider.com/conde-nast-wants-to-sell-reddit-for-200-million-2011-3

======
bane
Yay? A $200 million dollar company with what, 3...4 employees? I need to start
smoking what some of these people are on.

